# Frilled Dragons hatch



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

A crappy pic of one of the neonates in the new enclosure...


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congratulations







How many and how are they doing? I saw a few of these for sale in the LFS/LPS for $285 cdn.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

8 eggs laid, 7 eggs hatched, second clutch this year.....(they are actually three days old now..finally got around to taking, yes I know alousy pic..cell phone what can ya do...besides break down and buy a new digicam....)
The neonates are doing awesome, and are voraciously mowing down pinhead crickets.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very cool.

These are fantastic reptiles. I really like them a lot.

Had one at the store I worked at that was such a great animal. Would've loved to have taken him home. More so, would've loved to have seen him end up in an educational program of some sort since he was so tame and good natured... But, can't have them all!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

congratz. u goign to keep them all or sell them just wondering.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I will be keeping all of these..but these fall under the I do sell to people category, unlike so many other things that I keep...


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> A crappy pic of one of the neonates in the new enclosure...


How big do these frilled dragons get 2?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Males get 21/2-3 feet in length..females slightly smaller...I will post a pic of an adult male soon...try to get around to it tomorrow..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

quit slackin crock


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Pic of male Frilled...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thats a badass pic crock-Thanks for taking the time to share with us!!!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

wow dude, congrats on your batch of newborns :tup:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thats AWESOME crock... very cool lizard that i seldom see for sale


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> Pic of male Frilled...


yes nice pic


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

was interested in some more up2 date shots of the frilled dragons if there is any??


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I will take some for you tomorrow of the little guys..they are growing FAST.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Cool, have never seen those before.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

View attachment 123407


pic of one of the growing little ones...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/thinks Croc neds a digital camera :laugh:

JK Croc they are looking great. Ive never heard of the species but definately very cool looking lizards.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Frilled dragons are stellar animals. Love 'em.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

They look awesome, great work


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

great nice 2 see some updated pics love these lizards.


----------

